# Issue with z-axis reset on Probotix with ATLas



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a Probotix Asteroid with the ATLas tool length sensor installed and ever since I have set it up I've had a problem with the z-axis resetting itself right after it touches off the sensor and wants to drive the bit right into the table. Let me explain what I do in order so you all can get a better picture.

This is what I do after I set up my material and clamp it in place.

Step 1. I open the file in Linux CNC
Step 2. I set my x and y-axis origins
Step 3. I set the z-axis using my z puck touch off plate
Step 4. I initiate the program and hit continue on the prompt to load my tool (since I have already loaded my tool and touched off with it)

At this point the tool heads over to the ATLas sensor to touch off and as soon as its done doing so, it rapids over a few inches or so. At this point the z-axis resets (for some reason) and the machine attempts to drive the bit straight down into the table. I always have my finger on the 'P' key to pause the program and then I'll cancel the run. 

The only way I know how to fix this is to run this first failed attempt and then to reload the the file, touch off the z-axis again with the puck and rerun the program. It usually runs right the second time.

My question is this. Has anyone else ran into this issue? And if so, what have you done to fix it so it runs right the first time every time?

I forgot to add that I do have the correct postprocessor installed straight from the wiki and that I use Aspire to export my g-code. 

Thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure, but I believe you have to have LinuxCNC run the first bit (which you set with your touch plate) to the ATLas sensor to set the reference height for all the following bits. From that point on all the following bits should know where true Z=0 (which you've set) is. Without that, the tool height table only knows the sensor's height as zero.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

You have to load your first tool before touching off z. You can use any tool for this. After first tool has been loaded and measured with tool sensor, then touch off z to material or spoil board ( however you have program set up). Then run program.


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

beltramidave said:


> You have to load your first tool before touching off z. You can use any tool for this. After first tool has been loaded and measured with tool sensor, then touch off z to material or spoil board ( however you have program set up). Then run program.


How would I go about touching off a tool at the tool length sensor without running a program? The only way I know to do so is to run a program. Is there a way to add a button on the side that runs just that operation?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

The Probotix interface should have a button on the right that says "load first tool" or something similar.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

beltramidave said:


> The Probotix interface should have a button on the right that says "load first tool" or something similar.


Here is a link to their instructions. I think the Linuxcnc interface may look different, though. hope this helps.
Using Automatic Tool Length Sensor - PROBOTIX :: wiki


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

beltramidave said:


> The Probotix interface should have a button on the right that says "load first tool" or something similar.


I away from my machine at the moment, but from what I can remember there is no such button. Can anyone with a Probotix machine confirm that the interface has a way to run this kind of operation all by itself (without having to run a program)?


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

beltramidave said:


> Here is a link to their instructions. I think the Linuxcnc interface may look different, though. hope this helps.
> Using Automatic Tool Length Sensor - PROBOTIX :: wiki


I just read through those instructions and it seems you are correct, however I know my interface looks nothing like the pictures in the wiki and I know I've gone over every button and never saw anything like what they show in those pictures. I'll check again when I get home I guess. Thanks for your help either way. It is much appreciated sir.:smile:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

How old is your Asteroid? Here is a pic of the newer interface. They use "Measure First Tool"


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

beltramidave said:


> How old is your Asteroid? Here is a pic of the newer interface. They use "Measure First Tool"


Just bought it back in September I believe it was. I found that same picture on the web myself but I still don't remember that button being there. I will be back at my machine later today and I'll verify if it is there or not and I'll let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You may need to run their configurator to update the interface if you don't have that button on yours. One option in it is to tell it if you do or don't use the ATLas feature.


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

I finally made it back to my machine and I just verified that I do in fact have the "Measure 1st Tool" button in my interface. I used it and everything works as it should so the case is closed. Thanks to all who replied. Have a good one everyone


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Glad you figured it out.
Dave


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I found out the hard way there is a sequence of events the machine requires to operate correctly upon startup. Here is how I initialize:

1) Home the machine, 2) Click the 'Measure First Tool' button (spindle will move to tool length sensor and touch off) 3) Jog the spindle to where your X,Y zero is (I use the center of the work piece) and click the 'Set X/Y Origin' button (touches off X,Y at same time) 4) Touch off Z axis (If you have the Z-puck, click the' Set Z origin w/Puck' button) If you have the correct tool in the spindle and your file loaded you are ready to click Go.

Have fun!

Jay


----------



## jpbldr (Feb 17, 2018)

I have an issue I think is similar, though I do not have the ATLAS.

After homing the machine, and selecting the part file, I touch off on the corner of my stock. When I hit the start button, it prompts to insert first tool, which I have already done before touching off (how would you touch off without a tool inserted?). I click through that box and then the router starts, moves to the correct X,Y origin where I touched off, but does not plunge far enough to actually touch the material before moving along the cut path. I stop the process, hit start again, and then it returns to the part origin, and then plunges to the correct height before starting the X,Y movements of the cut path. What am I doing wrong?

Also, are the set origin buttons along the right side of the window supposed to do the same thing as the set origin buttons on the left? Here again, when I have tried to use the buttons on the right, the machine does not move to the correct Z height before starting along the cut path, and I have to use the buttons on the left.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Brian,

A couple of things come to mind. First, it sounds like you are using the wrong post processor to create your toolpaths. If you do not have a tool length sensor, than you should not be using the ATLaS post processor. Here is a link to the processor you should be using.
FileROBOTIX LinuxCNC Arc Inch.zip - PROBOTIX :: wiki

You didn't mention that you were doing a touch off (set Z origin) for the Z axis, are you?

Yes, the set origin buttons on the right side should do the same thing as the touch off (set origin) button on the left. Only difference when using the ones on the left, is that you need to make sure that you choose the correct axis and coordinate system.

Dave


----------



## jpbldr (Feb 17, 2018)

Dave,

I am using the LinuxCNC post processor in Fusion 360. Is that different than what you're referring to? The configuration of the Probotix system is as delivered. I do not have the button to "load first tool" as shown on the earlier screen shot. It just prompts me to do so after pressing the start button the first time. Is there another post processor that is separate from what I use in Fusion, and part of the LinuxCNC terminal?

I am touching off the z axis as well as the x,y. Somehow lost that while I was editing my post.

Brian


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

jpbldr said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am using the LinuxCNC post processor in Fusion 360. Is that different than what you're referring to? The configuration of the Probotix system is as delivered. I do not have the button to "load first tool" as shown on the earlier screen shot. It just prompts me to do so after pressing the start button the first time. Is there another post processor that is separate from what I use in Fusion, and part of the LinuxCNC terminal?
> 
> ...


I do not use Fusion 360, so I am not sure how you choose/setup post processors, but it appears that the one you are using is setup for using multiple tools in one toolpath, requiring the auto tool length sensor. Len may be a better person to ask about this, but I would assume that you need to use the post processor from the link in the above post.
Here is a link on how to add/use a different post processor with Fusion. Hope this helps.
https://knowledge.autodesk.com/supp...sor-to-your-Personal-Posts-in-Fusion-360.html

EDIT: Here may be a better option.
Fusion 360 Post Processor for Probotix CNC routers - PROBOTIX


----------



## jpbldr (Feb 17, 2018)

Dave,

I have a lot of reading and learning to do. Thanks for pointing out some things to look at.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

jpbldr said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have a lot of reading and learning to do. Thanks for pointing out some things to look at.


Have you checked out any of the Vectric products? They are very user friendly and lots of support on their forum.

I have modeled a few things using Fusion360, but just cannot seem to get the hang of it. Very powerful and inexpensive (free) software, but comes with a high learning curve. I come from using AutoCad Electrical and have just dabbled in 3d modeling enough to be dangerous. Found Vectric products much easier and can always upgrade to another product for just the price difference.

Dave


----------



## jpbldr (Feb 17, 2018)

I downloaded the Cut2d trial but haven't really tried anything on it yet. I have been modeling with Fusion for a couple years now, starting to get comfortable, but still lots to learn there as well.


----------

